# Debussy: Clair de Lune (Violin and Piano)



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

What do you think of this piece?






For my competitions, there are two polls opened, if you want to vote.

TC best pieces of J.S. Bach award: BWV 1080 Vs BWV 1008 - TC best pieces of J.S. Bach award

TC best film score award: Talkclassical best film score award - 1991


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I quite enjoy the suite bergamasque as a whole. It's excellent in my view (not necessarily in this version).


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

As a pianist, I'll always prefer the original version. This arrangement is ok but sounds a little schmaltzy to me, even though it is played tastefully. The music is quite beautiful though.


----------



## fbjim (Mar 8, 2021)

I like the Stokowski orchestrated version - he loved a bit of schmaltz and played it with gusto.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Love the music, the violinist not so much: too much portamento which would have Debussy in fits.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

fbjim said:


> I like the Stokowski orchestrated version - he loved a bit of schmaltz and played it with gusto.


Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I like the piece, never heard that soloists before so no ,judgment .


----------

